# Most Chimneys done for $300?????



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/sks/1326320118.html


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

> Chimney Champions
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2009-08-16, 2:28PM CDT
> ...


Don't need to worry. He'll be out of business in no time.


----------



## INTRA (Nov 27, 2008)

I know work is slow for alot of masons, but for $300.00 your better off flipping burgers.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I wouldn't piss on your chimney for 300 bucks. I will be sure to call this moron tomorrow morning.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

what a hack... everyone knows it is REALLY treefiddy  when will they ever learn


----------



## 4 seasons lawn& (Jan 25, 2008)

he already is "out of business" or out of work anyway. People are desperate for money right now. 300 bucks for a couple few days of work is a hell of alot better than watching your kid get skinny.... and it's still much better than flipping burgers still. It sucks for the industry but whataya gonna' do?


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

*300 huh*

All I can think is that "chimney" in Chicago must mean what "smoke chamber" means where I live....


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

4 seasons lawn& said:


> he already is "out of business" or out of work anyway. People are desperate for money right now. 300 bucks for a couple few days of work is a hell of alot better than watching your kid get skinny.... and it's still much better than flipping burgers still. It sucks for the industry but whataya gonna' do?


Are you serious?


----------



## 4 seasons lawn& (Jan 25, 2008)

100% bud!


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

4 seasons lawn& said:


> 100% bud!


So you have no problem with someone working on a chimney for two days for 300.00?How much of that 300.00 do you think they spend on insurance?Or WC? What happens when something goes wrong?Something always goes wrong eventually.Who pay's for it?


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

$200 = Racks-R-Us or Handymen kinda (w/o insurance/licensed, etc.) 

Cash-N-Go system...?? :whistling


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

If I wanted to lose money that fast I'd take up day trading.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

HusqyPro said:


> If I wanted to lose money that fast I'd take up day trading.


:laughing:


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

Jack, have you ever tried day trading? I got sucked into that crap. Thought I could sit at home all day and make big bucks. Read a bunch of books, got some magazines and opened a TD Ameritrade account. Put $5,000 in. 2 days later I had $11.10 left. So ended my stock broker career.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

HusqyPro said:


> Jack, have you ever tried day trading? I got sucked into that crap. Thought I could sit at home all day and make big bucks. Read a bunch of books, got some magazines and opened a TD Ameritrade account. Put $5,000 in. 2 days later I had $11.10 left. So ended my stock broker career.


Better off learning to play online poker.:laughing:Some people actually make a living at that...


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

*Stocks is paperware, easy to evaporate in thin air, uncontrollable & untouchable. *

Invest in *Real Estate* is better becaase it is "*REAL", improve-able,... & Touchable*!!?? :thumbup:


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

There are 2 empty lots in town that I might buy. Same guy owns both of em. He'll let me have the pair for $35K, that's a $10K discount. Both are big enough for duplexes. Wham, bam, that's 4 rental units right off the bat. That might be my next venture.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

SelfContract said:


> *Stocks is paperware, easy to evaporate in thin air, uncontrollable & untouchable. *
> 
> Invest in *Real Estate* is better becaase it is "*REAL", improve-able,... & Touchable*!!?? :thumbup:


I totally agree.But....around here houses that where going for 700,000 three years ago are worth 450,000 now.Some people that bought when the buying frenzy was going are hurting if they where looking short term.


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

In all fairness Jack that's California. You are definetely through the looking glass and down the rabbit hole. Down is up and up is down.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

HusqyPro said:


> In all fairness Jack that's California. You are definetely through the looking glass and down the rabbit hole. Down is up and up is down.


Tell me about it....300k for a 975 sq.ft. house...And that is a good deal.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

He also does floors for 20% less than anybody elses bid.

Ed



Date: 2009-08-16, 2:12PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]


 
Flooring : Granite, Ceramic, Marble, Hardwood, Laminate, Vynel, garage floor patch and repair Bathroom and Kitchen tile; walls and floors Free Estimates *We will beat any price by 20% within reason* Call Ken Moore:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Also these other trades too.....

This is his business model, not a recently unemployed worker.

Has anyone seen our famous handyman recently?

Ed



Sod, BrickPaving, Custom Lawn Design, Water Fountains & Ponds 

No Lawn Maintenance 

Free Estimates - High quality work with low prices 

Contact Ken:

Read more: http://chicago.kijiji.com/c-Services-Skilled-trades-American-Landscaping-W0QQAdIdZ142237485#ixzz0OTZ5ydC3



<LI class="g w0">*Moore's Floors*

http://www.siteadvisor.com/sites/cr...se&suite=true&client_ver=2.9.258&locale=en-US Aug 16, 2009 *...* Bathroom and Kitchen tile; walls and floors Free Estimates We will beat any price by 20% within reason Call Ken Moore: *773-441-2416* *...*
chicago.craigslist.org/chc/sks/1326293840.html - Similar -


<LI class="g w0" style="MARGIN-LEFT: 3em">*Home Interiors*

http://www.siteadvisor.com/sites/cr...se&suite=true&client_ver=2.9.258&locale=en-US Contact: Kenneth Moore (*773) 441-2416*. it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests; License info: Chicago *...*
chicago.craigslist.org/sox/sks/1274842930.html - Similar - 
Hide more results from chicago.craigslist.org

*Moor's Flooring Inc.*

Aug 15, 2009 *...* Bathroom and Kitchen tile; walls and floors Free Estimates We will beat any price by 20% within reason Call Ken Moore: *773-441-2416* *...*
chicago.craigslist.org/chc/sks/1324700500.html - Similar
*American Landscaping*

Contact Ken: (*773) 441-2416*. it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests; License info: Chicago *...*
chicago.craigslist.org/sox/sks/1307700112.html - Similar
*Picasso Painting*

Free Estimates - High Quality Work Contact Ken: (*773) 441-2416*. it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests *...*
chicago.craigslist.org/chc/sks/1307705730.html - Similar
*Ken's Tuckpointing & Mansory*

Chimney Repair Concrete & Patch Tuckpointing Foundation Repair Sidewalks & Carports FREE ESTIMATES - QUALITY WORK Contact: Kenneth Moore (*773) 441-2416* *...*
chicago.craigslist.org/chc/sks/1297985018.html - Similar
*Moore's Flooring Inc.*

*...* patch and repair Bathroom and Kitchen tile; walls and floors Free Estimates We will beat any price by 20% within reason Call Ken Moore: *773-441-2416* *...*
chicago.craigslist.org/chc/sks/1182454430.html - Similar
Show all results from chicago.craigslist.org »


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Well it certainly appears that Mr. Moore is multitalented. My guess is he smears some mortar on the chimney so you can see he did something and is done in about 3 hours. 

I could stand a little work at $300 an hour.:clap:


----------



## Atek Building (Feb 12, 2010)

Good laughs guys.


----------



## masonking02 (May 13, 2007)

probaly just a brickie tryin 2 get a side job


----------



## Rocha_Const (Feb 7, 2010)

I guess he means $300 per repair.....


----------

